# Excel-VBA - wer kennt sich damit aus?



## Unreal (1 September 2005)

Servus,

habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte gerne Meßtabellen, die im csv-Format vorliegen 
für eine weitere Auswertung richtig sortieren.

Der Aufbau der csv Tabellen ist folgendermaßen:

Charge Produktnummer Seite Temperatur
1          1                      oben   20,0
1          2                      oben   20,0
1          3                      oben   20,0
1          4                      oben   20,0
1          5                      oben   20,0
2          1                      oben   20,0
2          2                      oben   20,0
2          3                      oben   20,0
2          4                      oben   20,0
2          5                      oben   20,0       
1          1                      unten   20,0
1          2                      unten   20,0
1          3                      unten   20,0
1          4                      unten   20,0
1          5                      unten   20,0
2          1                      unten   20,0
2          2                      unten   20,0
2          3                      unten   20,0
2          4                      unten   20,0
2          5                      unten   20,0 

usw.

Datum und Uhrzeit sind jedem Wert vorangestellt!!!

Ich möchte diese Tabelle gerne in diese Form bringen
(auf anderen Arbeitsblat, Datei oder Bereich) - Origianltabelle soll 
erhalten bleiben:

Für jede einzelne Charge soll eine eigene Tabelle angefertigt werden:

Beispiel für Charge 1:
                   Temperatur Temperatur Temperatur Temperatur Temperatur
Datum Uhrzeit Produktnr.1 Produktnr.2Produktnr.3Produktnr.4Produktnr.5

01.09.05 6:00     20              20               20           20              20   
01.09.05 6:01     20              20               20           20              20 
01.09.05 6:02     20              20               20           20              20 
01.09.05 6:03     20              20               20           20              20 
01.09.05 6:04     20              20               20           20              20 
01.09.05 6:05     20              20               20           20              20 


Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee???
Ich denke, das übersteigt die Möglichkeiten des normalen Formeleditors
in Excel.
Da ich in VBA-Programmierung nur Grundkenntnisse besitze, wäre ich
sehr dankbar für eure Anregungen.
Ich hatte mir gedacht, das ganze über ein Dialogfeld zu steuern.
d.h. die zu öffnende Datei auswählen, den Speicherort und den 
Dateinamen für die fertige Datei festlegen auf ok klicken
und der Rest soll automatisch passieren (unverschämt wie ich bin)

Vielleicht gibts da schon was fertiges???    

Wenn ihr noch gute Adressen für mich habt, nur rein damit. 
Ist bestimmt für andere Leser auch ganz nützlich!!!

So das wars
Danke Euch

MfG Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 September 2005)

Hallo Unreal,
kannst Du mal die Beiden Tabellen einstellen wie das aussehen soll, bin aus deiner Beschreibung nicht schlau geworden.


----------



## Unreal (2 September 2005)

Servus,

da habe ich mal wieder die Tabellen zerschossen, sorry!!!

Ein Beispiel ist hier:


----------



## Martin Glarner (2 September 2005)

Hallo
Sehr gutes Forum für Excel-VBA http://xlforum.herber.de/


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 September 2005)

Hallo Unreal,
das ist ja ein schönes Osterei, geht das immer so los mit Charge 1 Produkt 1 unten, oder geht das auch mal wild los mit Charge 2 Produkt 4 oben :?: oder so?


----------



## Unreal (2 September 2005)

Servus lorenz,

!!!Normalerweise!!! geht das immer mit Charge 1 / Produkt 1 los.
Aber die Daten kommen von ner Siemens Steuerung, was ist da 
schon normal??? :roll: 

Ich versuche mich da jetzt halt mal reinzulesen (VBA).
Weil es bei uns mehrere Anlagen gibt, bei denen die Datenprotokolle
erst noch konvertiert werden müssen.
Und wenn man das "händisch" machen muß, wird der Arbeitsaufwand
mit der Zeit ziemlich groß.

MfG Unreal

P.S.: Ich hatte halt gedacht, dass es da was fertiges gibt, ähnlich dem
Importfilter von Excel, der zusätzlich noch die Tabellenform 
verändern kann.


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 September 2005)

Hallo Unreal,
hier schon mal fast fertiges, den Rest muß man sehen was Du noch geändert haben willst.


----------



## Unreal (3 September 2005)

Servus lorenz,

du bist wirklich erste Sahne, das hätte ich nie in der kurzen Zeit geschafft!!!
Vielen, Vielen Dank !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Martin: ist wirklich ein gutes Forum, mit sehr vielen Beispielen, wirkich gut
Danke dir

MfG Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 September 2005)

Hallo Unreal,
nicht zu früh freuen, ich habe das jetzt alles auf diese Tabelle ausgerichtet, ich weiß ja nicht :kommen noch mehr Meßreihen dazu, oder bleibt das bei 2 Durchläufen, sollte das der Fall sein, müßte man noch wissen ob das Datum unterschiedlich werden kann (Nachtschicht usw.) Du hast mich der Maschine leider noch nicht vorgestellt, aber hier hast Du schon mal Inspiritation. :wink:


----------



## Unreal (3 September 2005)

Servus lorenz,

Ist wirklich sehr gut geeignet dafür


> Du hast mich der Maschine leider noch nicht vorgestellt, aber hier hast Du schon mal Inspiritation



Ich muß mich jetzt sowieso verstärkt um das Thema VBA kümmern,
von daher ist diese Vorlage eine super Anregung für mich, um
schneller in das Thema zu finden.

Danke dir

MfG Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 September 2005)

Hallo Unreal,
natürlich gibt es auch was fertiges in Excel, aber schaue es Dir an: Pivottabelle, zu finden unter Daten, wollte ich jetzt nicht unterschlagen.


----------



## Unreal (14 September 2005)

Servus,

also nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön an alle, die geholfen haben!!!!

@lorenz: musste leider dein Makro noch ein bisschen umschreiben,
läuft jetzt prima!!!
Nur zur Info:
Hab mich jetzt mit Literatur eingedeckt und in das Thema eingelesen.
Bin jetzt schon recht fit in Sachen VBA, liegt v.a. an der Lektüre!!!
Für alle, die auch einen Einstieg in EXCEL-VBA Programmierung
wagen wollen, hier ein Buchtipp:

EXCEL-VBA Kompendium von Bernd Held / Verlag: Markt und Technik

und für zwischendurch:

VBA mit EXCEL auch von Bernd Held / Verlag: Markt und Technik


MfG Unreal


----------

